# KITCHEN DESIGN HELP



## rhrwilliams (19 Nov 2014)

Hi, all, I am planning to build a kitchen and I am currently designing it on CAD. Ive nearly built the kitchen it will go in....so planning next bit ! (There is another thread similar to this but doesn't cover what I'm after).

I am basing the units on the following; 

The new yankee workshop kitchen build - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrw6ZYbkXH0 
and
http://britishstandardcupboards.co.uk 

However, I'm really struggling with the setting out of the face frames . Do they sit flush with the internal carcass , or do they sit flush with the external face of carcass ? Ive attached a sketch to demonstrate what I'm talking about. 

Seems to me the hinge will be tricky if flush with external face, but ill loose lots of space between units if flush with internal face. 

Any ideas or tips on how this type of kitchen is usually done ?

A few pics attached. Ive not uploaded CAD files as not everyone will have this.


----------



## RobinBHM (19 Nov 2014)

It depends  

There's a number of ways to approach this:

Flush to the outside -fine if using butt hinges. Concealed hinges also if using a suitable hinge plate.

Drawers - probably best flush to the inside.

Alternatively, make double or triple units, so avoiding doubling up face frames. Although it makes for a more difficult build.

Or, make the face frame so it is bigger than the carcase by 10mm so a butt n bead side cheek can butt up behind the face frame

Or, make the face frame flush to the inside and use a batten for acting as both a packer for a side cheek and for fixing on the face frame. (works if face frame is 50mm wide.)

Theres no reason why you cant use a combination, to suit each carcase.

I have learnt to not make the face frame exactly flush, but overhang by either 0.5mm or 1.0mm if flush to the inside so any variation in fitting means the edge of the carcase is still hidden.

Ive probably just added to the confusion!


----------



## rhrwilliams (19 Nov 2014)

Thanks for reply and input. 

So basically there are no hard and fast rules. 

There are a few big draws , so maybe flush would be the best idea for me. Thinking about it......I wouldn't be able to mount the draws if it was anything else than flush to inside !

So if the face frame was flush with this inside, when you fit the units do you "connect" the edges of the face frames to prevent hairline gaps etc ?


----------



## RobinBHM (19 Nov 2014)

Ive always screwed the face frames together to pull up nice and tight - behind hinges if butt or csk and 2 packed.

Its best to make sure the frames always overhang slightly so they pull well.

If flush to inside, I tend to fix a packer at the back as it helps keep the run of units square.


----------



## rhrwilliams (19 Nov 2014)

Thanks for that , thats pretty much answered my questions ! 

I can finish my designs now !


----------

